# I'll just leave this here...



## Bulerias (Jun 25, 2011)

(circa 2006ish?)


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Bulerias (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Bulerias (Jun 25, 2011)

(for anyone wondering, I'm going through all my old files and found these...haha)


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 25, 2011)

TBT has come a long way since the old days.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 25, 2011)

November 7, 2004-The Bell Tree is first created with Stormtrooper88888 as its first member and administrator. BULERIAS was the first staff member.

January 15, 2005 Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 is made a Sage. He was the first Sage of The Bell Tree. 

January 23, 2005-The Bulletin Board was first made. 

February 7, 2005- New ranks arrive at TBT. These are the current ranks right now.

March 3, 2005- BULERIAS' Forum, Nintendo Forum merged with TBT. This brought about BULERIAS being a Administrator and LINKERATOR96761 becoming a Local Moderator

March 25, 2005- The Bell System was announced. This was the beginning of the thriving stores in the TBT Store Board.

March 26, 2005- Special ranks are announced. These included a special rank for winning the AT Contest, and buyable ranks at TBT Store.

April 24, 2005- The Sage Board was opened up for everyone to see, and a Sage Private Board was created.

May 11, 2005- TYoshi90 , the first Global Moderator of TBT returned from his leave starting on December 24, 2005. 

June 6, 2005- Bastoise99 was given access to the Administrator CP to help with Bell Transactions.

June 9, 2005- Pirahna2 was conceived the winner of the Sage Competition. He was made a Sage and given the rank Fish Sage.

June 12, 2005- Bastoise99 was made a full Administrator, which he has remained at.

July 10, 2005- Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 becomes a Local Moderator at the TBT HQ Board. LINKERATOR96761 also was dubbed a Global Moderator

July 13, 2005 The Staff Thread is created by BULERIAS

August 1, 2005 The Sig Limit of The Bell Tree is posted by StormTrooper88888. 

August 2, 2005 The Basement is opened to all members.

August 12, 2005 Bastoise99 starts a thread in TBT HQ called Lowercase Letters in which he can change the users names to either lowercase or completely. This non-profit thread was a success, and many users enjoy their altered names.

August 19, 2005 Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 was made moderator of The Basement.

August 21, 2005 The Employee Group was split with Global Moderators and Local Moderators receiving their own category. This resulted in a color change, which affected only the Local Moderator (Mod) Class.

August 25, 2005 StormTrooper88888 uploaded the new Animal Crossing skin.

August 26, 2005 Work on The Bell Tree's domain started.

August 28, 2005 The New Advertising Rule was put into effect. Also, PikMino42 was made a temporary Administrator of The Bell Tree to help with domain work. 

August 31, 2005 The Spam Board was brought back for a short time and a new Spam contest began.

September 1, 2005 The first issue of The Bell Tree Monthy Newsletter was released. The Spam Board was also brought back too.

September 3, 2005 The Bell Tree got its first seasonal background. 

September 10, 2005 Smart Tech Dragon 15 is made a Global Mod of The Bell Tree.

September 12, 2005 PikMino42 is demoted from Admin and returns to a normal user of The Bell Tree. 

September 24, 2005 TBT Trivia had its first game ever with Smart Tech Dragon 15 leading it. The winner was Justin 125, with Ultrabyte is second. They are the first people to win the Trivia Ranks. 

September 25, 2005 PikMino42 is made a Local Mod of TBT HQ. Also, TBT Tower is sorted out, and personal Admin offices are split from the tower. Also on this date, TBT Merchandise selling is discussed, but seems to be discontinued. 

October 4, 2005 PikMino42 is made a Global Mod of TBT. 

October 8, 2005 Linkerator96761 is demoted to Local Mod because of his inactivity. 

October 10, 2005 The Member FAQ, Time Zone Thread, Who's What Gender List, and Who's What Rank List merges to become the New Member FAQ, with all the data shown above. This cuts down on floated threads in Tech Support.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 25, 2011)

Memories that I wasn't a part of!


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 25, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> Memories that I wasn't a part of!


Hey man, most people who are here now weren't... that's for sure.  Crazy to think that TBT's been around for almost 6 years.


----------



## Princess (Jun 25, 2011)

Aw look at baby TBT.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 25, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## Justin (Jun 25, 2011)

Bulerias said:


> May 11, 2005- TYoshi90 , the first Global Moderator of TBT returned from his leave starting on December 24, 2005.
> 
> June 6, 2005- Bastoise99 was given access to the Administrator CP to help with Bell Transactions.
> 
> ...


 
 Interesting screenshots there.

"September 24, 2005 TBT Trivia had its first game ever with Smart Tech Dragon 15 leading it. The winner was *Justin 125*, with Ultrabyte is second. They are the first people to win the Trivia Ranks." : D

Also, don't forget this. http://thebelltree.tripod.com/


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 25, 2011)

What happened to Smart Tech Dragon?


----------



## Justin (Jun 25, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> What happened to Smart Tech Dragon?


 
I honestly don't know. He just disappeared from what I remember. He was a great guy.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2011)

Is it normal for this thread to remind me of Harry Potter?


----------



## Brad (Jun 25, 2011)

So, that's what TBT looked like as a little one.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 26, 2011)

That's amazing. Wouldn't expect a forum based on a game like Animal Crossing to last as long as TBT has.


----------



## MasterC (Jun 26, 2011)

I think I first heard of this forum 1 or 2 years ago and decided to join one day when I was bored.


----------



## rafren (Jun 26, 2011)

Baby's all grown up.

I think this is the perfect time to congratulate Jer on all he's done


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 26, 2011)

rafren said:


> Baby's all grown up.
> 
> I think this is the perfect time to congratulate Jer on all he's done


I agree

Three cheers for Jer


----------



## Princess (Jun 26, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> Three cheers for Jer


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 26, 2011)

bittermeat said:


> That's amazing. Wouldn't expect a forum based on a game like Animal Crossing to last as long as TBT has.


 
That is all due to the all the distinct personalities of TBT, which spark conversations.


----------



## MasterC (Jun 27, 2011)

I was looking around the board and found this.



			
				Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> Its your patriotic duty to vote!
> 
> closed: this is a very old poll and the site doesnt even exist any more.



^So not True!^


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 4, 2011)

Seriously--**** you for making me feel old and weird.


----------



## Mino (Jan 12, 2012)

Fabioisonfire said:


> Seriously--**** you for making me feel old and weird.


POKEFAB

I'm fabulous and like Pok?mon!


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 12, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


>



Germy's off for his bi-annual disinfection, he should be back before the end of the month, ready to do all the work he's let build up with thumper the rabbit by his side.


----------



## Zex (Jan 12, 2012)

Justin said:


> :
> 
> Also, don't forget this. http://thebelltree.tripod.com/



This music was very nostalgic to me for whatever reason.. Anyone have a pic or link to the old Zetaboards TBT?


----------



## Justin (Jan 12, 2012)

Zex said:


> This music was very nostalgic to me for whatever reason.. Anyone have a pic or link to the old Zetaboards TBT?



http://s3.zetaboards.com/The_Bell_Tree/index/


----------



## Kibbbbz (Jan 16, 2012)

Removed Post.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 16, 2012)

Justin said:


> http://s3.zetaboards.com/The_Bell_Tree/index/


Ohmygoshmemories.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 16, 2012)

Whoa, that's bizarre. Those screenshots were just a little bit before my time, but I remember all of those people. Smart_Tech_Dragon, he was a great guy.

It's surprising to me that there are so many people still here from the old days, actually. Obviously there aren't many, but I mean - those of us that aren't into Animal Crossing (or maybe gaming in general) as much as we used to be really don't have any reason to be here, yet we make sure to pop in every now and then. Nostalgia's some powerful stuff. 6 years ... damn.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh my god memories..
Ima look at all my messages..
This will be epic.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 30, 2012)

Im not in any of those memories -.- But i was a Sage and a Mod at some point.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh my gosh!
I wasn't a member here back than but reading about it all has me feeling sentimental.


----------



## Kip (Feb 4, 2012)

IKR! same here!


----------



## Bree (Feb 15, 2012)

Woahhhh, TBT looks so cute when it was young. Wish I was a part of it!


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Feb 25, 2012)

I've been here for... close to 6 years.   Damn.


----------

